# [solved] Ralink 2870/3070 USB will nicht

## spirou

Hallo,

ich hab ein großes Problem mit meinem WLAN-Stick, es ist ein Edimax mit EW-7711USn, laut lsusb mit Ralink RT2870.

Bis Kernel 2.6.39 funktionierte der Stick mit dem Staging-Treiber. Bei nachfolgenden Kerneln geht nichts mehr (Treiber sind nicht mehr staging, sondern stable).

Wenn ich den Stick einstecke, werden folgende Module geladen:

```

rt2800usb

rt2800lib

rt2x00usb

rt2x00lib

```

wlan0 wird wohl erzeugt, aber ein iwconfig sagt mir dann:

```

wlan0  no wireless extensions.

```

Ich hab das ganze auch mal unter einer Ubuntu-Live-CD versucht, da werden die gleichen Treiber geladen, aber es funktioniert korrekt (Kernel 3.0.irgendwas).

Ich weiß einfach nicht mehr, wo ich noch suchen könnte. Hat jemand nen Tipp für mich?

Danke

Spirou  :Very Happy: 

----------

## firefly

was  heißt funktioniert net...?

----------

## spirou

Naja, wie gesagt, iwconfig meldet "no wireless extension" und ich kann halt nix damit machen...

----------

## Disaronno

Hi

Steht im dmesg ggf. etwas wie 

rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware ?

Wenn ja fehlt dir die Firmware Datei von der Ralink hp. Die musst du dann nach /lib/firmware kopieren. Danach sollte es gehen.

Mfg

----------

## spirou

Es hat eine Kerneloption gefehlt. Nach aktivieren der folgenden Option hat's geklappt:

```
cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility (CFG80211_WEXT)

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT:

Enable this option if you need old userspace for wireless

extensions with cfg80211-based drivers.

Symbol: CFG80211_WEXT [=y]

Type : boolean

Prompt: cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility

Defined at net/wireless/Kconfig:113

Depends on: NET [=y] && WIRELESS [=y] && CFG80211 [=y]

Location:

-> Networking support (NET [=y])

-> Wireless (WIRELESS [=y])

-> cfg80211 - wireless configuration API (CFG80211 [=y])

Selects: WEXT_CORE [=y]

```

Danke für die Hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

